# Can anyone help me figure out possible breed?



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Since this was the breeding area I thought I'd ask. My cat K2 looks very similar to a Ragdoll but we aren't sure because she we saved her from some psycho people and never asked. She's fix, so we're not looking to breed her-- just curious if anyone can figure it out--










and-









(Left-- her as a kitten/ Right-- her now)

I don't think she's a Birman because they always have white paws and she doesn't look like a Persian at all. I thought Himalayan before, but she doesn't have the face. 
She does look like a Ragdoll (she's pretty floppy and flexable around her arms, she's _really_mellow and has bright blue eyes)-- only thing that threw me off about the Ragdoll thing was I read that they are a heavy breed usually, and K2 is really light...
I did find this on a site: 


> All Ragdolls are "pointed" cats, meaning that their faces, ears, legs and tails are darker than the body. Kittens are born white and their colours and patterns start to show when they are about 10 days old. Ragdoll cats get darker with age and young cats usually have the biggest contrast between the points and the body colour.


 -- and that describes her as a kitten and now...
And this other pic of a Seal Point Ragdoll (what I think she is): 
NOTE: NOT MY CAT


















NOTE: NOT MY CAT

Looks similar...
Of course K2 might not be a purebred, but my family always wanted to know...[/img]


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

It's nearly impossible to tell without papers what kind of breed a cat is. She certainly LOOKS purebred, but she could be a mix... If she is a mix, my guess is she's at least half something pure like Ragdoll. She may be small, but she looks heavy set to me... Maybe someone else will have a better idea.


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for the input... 
K2 has a delicate frame, she's all fur, lol. And she's light as a feather...not stocky at all


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252


I was just about to post that!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Since we have a sticky about the subject I'm locking this thread. Please read the stickies before posting! They don't do any good if people don't bother reading them.


----------

